# An Uber driver in Miami was brutally attacked by her passenger after picking them up outside a hospital as ride-hailing carjacks surge



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

https://news.yahoo.com/uber-driver-miami-brutally-attacked-124556823.html






*An Uber driver in Miami was brutally attacked by her passenger after picking them up outside a hospital as ride-hailing carjacks surge*
Hannah Towey
Wed, August 25, 2021, 8:45 AM










"Criminals are purchasing ride-share services such as Uber or Lyft and using it as an opportunity to victimize the drivers by stealing their vehicles," Atlanta's police department said. Shutterstock

Uber driver Liudmila Valladares was attacked last week by a passenger who then stole her car.
11 Uber and Lyft drivers have died this year during 124 carjacking incidents, The Markup reported.
The Atlanta police department said criminals are using ride-hailing apps to target vulnerable drivers.
See more stories on Insider's business page.
Liudmila Valladares, an Uber driver from Miami, was attacked last week while picking up a passenger outside of Mount Sinai Medical Center, Local 10 News first reported.

She was left with a large purple bruise beneath her right eye, where police say the 19-year-old accused of the attack hit Valladares before pushing her out of the car and stealing the vehicle.

Edward Milo was arrested on charges of robbery and carjacking, according to a police report.

"We are appalled by this senseless act of violence," an Uber spokesperson told Insider. "We've reached out to Liudmila to check on her well-being and stand ready to assist law enforcement with their investigation."

Carjacking and other violent assaults on drivers have increased during the pandemic across the country, leaving rideshare drivers vulnerable to the trend.

Drivers for popular apps Lyft and Uber have been carjacked at least 124 times this year, The Markup reported, and 11 of those drivers were killed.

According to an analysis by The Markup, 75 of the carjacking attacks were perpetrated by the drivers' passengers. This was the case when Lyft driver Cynthia Norman picked up two men late at night - she told The Markup she was trying to make extra money to pay for her husband's hospital bill.

The man sitting behind Norman grabbed her neck while the other punched her across the face, the police report says. After refusing to exit the vehicle, they tried dragging her out. Norman was then able to grab her gun and fire at the two attackers, who quickly ran away.

The Atlanta police department recently announced they are investigating eight cases of car thefts involving Uber and Lyft drivers.

"Criminals are purchasing ride-share services such as Uber or Lyft and using it as an opportunity to victimize the drivers by stealing their vehicles," Captain Peter Malecki said.

He added that the attackers often attempt to "lure the driver out of his or her vehicle" by asking for help opening the trunk.

Drivers told The Markup that Uber and Lyft have not been helpful in the aftermath of carjacking. 71-year-old David Morrow said Uber asked him to sign an NDA after his car was stolen at gunpoint while driving for the app.

"Safety is fundamental to Lyft and we are working closely with law enforcement to help keep drivers safe," a Lyft spokesperson told Insider. "We continuously invest in new products and policies to help protect drivers, and are exploring ways to expand the use of our safety features to help prevent these incidents from happening and support drivers if they do."


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Drivers carrying a means of self-defense are subject to deactivation. Maybe they could change that policy. 🤔


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

I've been thinking a bit about this possibility lately. I do a lot of rides in the less desirable areas of my city. A couple weeks ago someone shot someone a block up from my dropoff. Pax was like "I'm gonna get out yo car so you can get out dis neighborhood!". Never considered a full on car jacking though. Guess it's a good thing I don't help people with the trunk. I pop it and sit in the car still buckled in until they are done. In fact, I don't get out of the car for any reason unless I'm on break at a QT, grabbing a bite to eat or a quick smoke.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

As a note, managing the trunk helps prevent scratches from rings, metal bracelets, and luggage smacking the vehicle, etc.

It does expose your unattended phone (or anything, really) to being jacked (not necessarily by pax).


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Why is it that crazy passengers don't ever get in the car with an armed uber drivers or are armed drivers not reporting because they are not "allowed" to be armed, according to Uber/Lyft?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ms.Doe said:


> Why is it that crazy passengers don't ever get in the car with an armed uber drivers or are armed drivers not reporting because they are not "allowed" to be armed, according to Uber/Lyft?


One of the drivers in the article was armed. It says she fired shots and the suspects quickly ran away. I'm guessing it has nothing to do with reporting the incidents. More so they're forced to sign a non-disclosure agreement. In reality we hear about a very small percentage of these cases whether armed or not armed


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427702841372708871


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Drivers carrying a means of self-defense are subject to deactivation. Maybe they could change that policy. 🤔


Or, maybe realize that policy doesn’t mean shit, and do what you have to do to keep yourself safe.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Ms.Doe said:


> Why is it that crazy passengers don't ever get in the car with an armed uber drivers or are armed drivers not reporting because they are not "allowed" to be armed, according to Uber/Lyft?


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Daisey77 said:


> One of the drivers in the article was armed. It says she fired shots and the suspects quickly ran away. I'm guessing it has nothing to do with reporting the incidents. More so they're forced to sign a non-disclosure agreement. In reality we hear about a very small percentage of these cases whether armed or not armed


you think she got 5 stars?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

BestInDaWest said:


> you think she got 5 stars?


😂 no! Sadly she very likely was deactivated too


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> 😂 no! Sadly she very likely was deactivated too


Pfft, good riddance.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

A concealed weapon doesn't truly exist until it is revealed And there is no reason to reveal it until it is absolutely needed. At that point deactivation shouldn't be your primary concern.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> A concealed weapon doesn't truly exist until it is revealed And there is no reason to reveal it until it is absolutely needed. At that point deactivation shouldn't be your primary concern.


Exactly right. Concealed is a legal concern for after. If it comes out, you’re presumed to be shooting to kill someone. That’s all that matters.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Nythain said:


> I've been thinking a bit about this possibility lately. I do a lot of rides in the less desirable areas of my city. A couple weeks ago someone shot someone a block up from my dropoff. Pax was like "I'm gonna get out yo car so you can get out dis neighborhood!". Never considered a full on car jacking though. Guess it's a good thing I don't help people with the trunk. I pop it and sit in the car still buckled in until they are done. In fact, I don't get out of the car for any reason unless I'm on break at a QT, grabbing a bite to eat or a quick smoke.


You should quit smoking

It will kill you more certainly than getting shot.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> "We are appalled by this senseless act of violence," an Uber spokesperson told Insider. "We've reached out to Liudmila to check on her well-being and stand ready to assist law enforcement with their investigation."


Priceless. Folks, you can't make this stuff up. Uber _reached out_ to ask her how she was doing? And will cooperate with the investigation! Like what, reveal her GPS coordinates at the time of the incident?

To quote Hudson from the movie Aliens, "I feel safer already!".


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

And by the way, few were paying attention when the phrase "reach out" came into popularity in the 90's with the stupid, often contradictory AT&T TV ads... but it is one of the most patronizing, disingenuous, insincere phrases in the English language.

People _reach out_ to grab a life ring when they're drowning. Beyond that it's condescension.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/uber-driver-miami-brutally-attacked-124556823.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yahoo News has become a Tabloid so is this really true news source? You're a Mod so I take it you know well.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

I wouldnt say its a "tabloid". Its currently just like an rss feed of other sources. If original story is legit then legit.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Naw . They didn't do 💩

 


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> 71-year-old David Morrow said Uber asked him to sign an NDA after his car was stolen at gunpoint while driving for the app.


If I get robbed / assaulted while doing Uber’s work and they want me to shut my pie-hole about it, they better show me ALLOT more than 1, piddly grand for me to sign on the dotted line


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Yam Digger said:


> If I get robbed / assaulted while doing Uber’s work and they want me to shut my pie-hole about it, they better show me ALLOT more than 1, piddly grand for me to sign on the dotted line


I highly agrees 😤


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Yam Digger said:


> If I get robbed / assaulted while doing Uber’s work and they want me to shut my pie-hole about it, they better show me ALLOT more than 1, piddly grand for me to sign on the dotted line


ALOT monster agrees


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

When I get out of this UBER cult b.s. job all my troubles and worries had just disappeared right away and able to make peace within myself. All of my stress that I don't need to have disappeared instantly . I could sleep better.
Getting regular job was too easy . Background check was done as usual as anywhere else... Quick and it was Checker .v
Start working and realized . Why was I going crazy for peanuts 🥜 ?
Now I don't need to worry about car payments , gas , no car devaluations , tires , oils , stupid amenities ,
Car Insurance, phone bills , disgusting restrooms , traffic citations , vomit , scratches , dents , door slamming , chewing gum smearing on carpet , dog turds , cleaning car like a some kind of crazy guy on drugs , bad neighborhoods, extremely rude to or dirty stinky passengers for what it's worth , not being stalking by Uber third party stalkers , and no more falsely accused or harassed as as if taking street drugs drinking alcohol beverages b.s. , .might getting killed .
and Finally ! My grey hairs start growing back normal colors ! And I have waay more money in a end of the week !! I can eat much better food like used to be ! I can go out to have party with my friends !
Y'all being trickled into this Full of scummy scam fraud company UBER . Thanks God I came out from this R'tarded bottomless pithole company called Glib idiots UBER .


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

I was unfortunately the victim of a car jacking last December. Fortunately got my car back and wasn’t hurt but I’ve retired from ride sharing


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Im a victim of attempt gunpoint/car jacking robbery x1 ,
Gunpoint robbery x2 during driving with UBER. 
Every case I could defeat it and nothing happened to me or the car but I know the worst case scenario gonna happens soon or later or not at all. 
But a Hey guys ? If that happens?
I just wanna say it's been such a privilege to drive with y'all ! 👋 Take care , drive safe , and live your life to it's fullest, a'ight ?
And remember ! Your life isn't Cheap at all. Your life is more expensive than Jeff Besso , Eron Musk , Tiny D Trump , Travis K , Dara K put it all together . Yeah, youve heard that right . It ain't no joke.

See you guy all at otherside !☝


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

I got a gunshot entry and exit scare on my thigh from a motorcycle jacking attempt back in 89. The gun was a nickel plated, 38, snub-nose special. I can still see it in the jackers hand to this day. Perp never got the bike though. It stalled and he couldn’t get it started. And he was out of bullets. Some construction workers saw what happened and they ran to the scene. Perp hightailed it outta there or he would have gotten the beating of his life.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Yam Digger said:


> I got a gunshot entry and exit scare on my thigh from a motorcycle jacking attempt back in 89. The gun was a nickel plated, 38, snub-nose special. I can still see it in the jackers hand to this day. Perp never got the bike though. It stalled and he couldn’t get it started. And he was out of bullets. Some construction workers saw what happened and they ran to the scene. Perp hightailed it outta there or he would have gotten the beating of his life.


 What's the year and model of your bike ?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> What's the year and model of your bike ?


It was a Honda CB100 putt-putt bike, believe it or not. This happened in Kingston, Jamaica.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Yam Digger said:


> It was a Honda CB100 putt-putt bike, believe it or not. This happened in Kingston, Jamaica.


Oh... Cb100 ... I see . Those are durable . But when it's making sounds like putt-putt then previous owner must be neglected it's maintenance ms but what I know it might be that how they call those particular style of bikes over there. LoL 😂


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Uber driver should able to attack it's passengers ? And don't get blamed for it ? 









Toni Daic Kearse on TikTok


#WhokilledJFK #conspiracytheories #questioneverything #fyp #foryourpage #governmentcoverup #beholdapalehorse #downtherabbithole #wakeup




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Oh... Cb100 ... I see . Those are durable . But when it's making sounds like putt-putt then previous owner must be neglected it's maintenance ms but what I know it might be that how they call those particular style of bikes over there. LoL 😂


I was it’s first owner. I just call it putt putt because it only had a 100 cc, 1 cylinder engine.


----------

